# COLD SMOKED CHEESE SECOND TRY (PICS FOR YOUR REVIEW)



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Well, the second time around was successful. Thanks for all of the advice. It made a huge difference, especially my fire. I now get it! Not about any heat, just smooth nice smoke. Thanks again for all the help. First of all, I picked up some Pepper Jack, Sharp Cheddar, Medium Cheddar and Colby Jack. Built my "small" fire. 5 briquettes and small pieces of apple wood. Next  time I will use 1 briquette. Put em on and hooked up the ChefAlarm. Temps never got above 69 degrees. The smoke was the "GOOD" smoke. Took off after 4 hours. ZERO melt. They are smoky but not like yesterday with that horrible stinky rancid smell. Today the cheese had a strong, but pleasant smell. As many have stated, a couple of weeks in the refrigerator and they will mellow out. Vacum packed the blocks and placed in the fridge for a long sleep. Fun day today and again thanks for all the advise. PICS are attached.


----------



## Braz (Jan 16, 2019)

You got that. Let it mellow out for a few weeks and it's going to be great.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks like you hit it out the park!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 16, 2019)

sweet


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hawg the cheese looks really good. Is your top vent closed? 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

I would make a single change....
Your cover for your stack, I would open that so you get the "old" smoke out.
The smoke lingers long enough just drifting around. So it doesn't need held inside your smoker.
But hey! Lookit what you did!
Beautiful results now!
Congratulations, Take a Bow, and proudly add a Cold Smoking Feather to your cap!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2019)

That awesome man . Congratulations on this one being a success


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 16, 2019)

Looking good!

Some of us let our cheeses go for months, sometimes even years sealed up. I'll tell you now, get another batch (or 3) in the works because once you crack into that cheese you're going to wish you did :-) especially the longer you let it sit.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Some of us let our cheeses go for months, sometimes even years sealed up. I'll tell you now, get another batch (or 3) in the works because once you crack into that cheese you're going to wish you did :-) especially the longer you let it sit.



That is good advice right there.
When a bacon comes out of the cure, it's time for me to start another.
Got to keep ahead of the demand.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Hawg the cheese looks really good. Is your top vent closed?
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


At the time of the pick it was slightly open. I would mess with it from time to time. I never shut it completely off.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I would make a single change....
> Your cover for your stack, I would open that so you get the "old" smoke out.
> The smoke lingers long enough just drifting around. So it doesn't need held inside your smoker.
> But hey! Lookit what you did!
> ...


Sure will and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Some of us let our cheeses go for months, sometimes even years sealed up. I'll tell you now, get another batch (or 3) in the works because once you crack into that cheese you're going to wish you did :-) especially the longer you let it sit.


Going to buy more cheese in the morning and smoke more tomorrow. Had already decided to do more smokes. Need some in reserve!. Any cheese that "you" like best that is different from the normal stuff people smoke.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> That is good advice right there.
> When a bacon comes out of the cure, it's time for me to start another.
> Got to keep ahead of the demand.


Buying more cheese tomorrow and doing it again.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks good Hawg. I’m glad you had a successful cheese smoke. Looks like you had a nice day to watch TBS!


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 16, 2019)

I've found in my experience, the "plain" cheeses are most complimented by smoke. Swiss, cheddar, gouda, etc. 

Rather than say "garlic snazzlberry red wine cheddar" or whatever.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

My family’s favorites are bacon cheddar and farmers cheese. I really like Swiss, horseradish cheese and black pepper cooper


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 16, 2019)

"black pepper cooper"

I don't know what that is but it sure sounds good.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> "black pepper cooper"
> 
> I don't know what that is but it sure sounds good.



It’s awesome


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good Hawg. I’m glad you had a successful cheese smoke. Looks like you had a nice day to watch TBS!


Discovery ID Channel! Love them crime shows!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Discovery ID Channel! Love them crime shows!


 
No TBS (thin blue smoke)watching ?


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I've found in my experience, the "plain" cheeses are most complimented by smoke. Swiss, cheddar, gouda, etc.
> 
> Rather than say "garlic snazzlberry red wine cheddar" or whatever.


Gotcha


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> No TBS (thin blue smoke)watching ?


HAHAHAHA! Yes it was a good TBS watching day. Going to watch some more TBS Thursday!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> HAHAHAHA! Yes it was a good TBS watching day. Going to watch some more TBS Thursday!


Wow several days in the same week. Your becoming addicted don’t you think!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Wow several days in the same week. Your becoming addicted don’t you think!


I am already hooked! Something different. I will be back on the Hawg meat this weekend. Weather permitting.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I am already hooked! Something different. I will be back on the Hawg meat this weekend. Weather permitting.



Hawg meat with home smoked cheese plate appateasers, and cold beer?

Turner Broadcasting Services. TBS
Thin Blue Smoke. TBS


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Hawg meat with home smoked cheese plate appateasers, and cold beer?
> 
> Turner Broadcasting Services. TBS
> Thin Blue Smoke. TBS




Oh my.   I remember the show introductions


----------



## xray (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice looking cheese, glad you got it figured out.

I saw the post on your 3rd attempt and. I was like “where the heck is the second attempt?”.....well here it is!


----------

